# Undead Henson



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Jim Henson had a nice beard going, maybe have a much smaller muppet ( worm ) stick it's head out of the beard. I have another Idea but I'll have to draw out .


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Here ya go, take some light boards, some spinning wheels & some zombie stuffed muppets. You'll be a walking muppet version of Thriller. Huh huh what do ya think?


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I did get done gutting a Kermit toy I had, making it a puppet. Now I have to make it look decayed (Holes in a few places that don't affect the puppet's workings.

I like the Thriller idea, but I was just going to go around as Jim and Kermit, since some of the guys you had (Gonzo, Fozzie) had different performers, like Frank Oz and David Goelz.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Pure Henson, I understand


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

...No I like BooBoo's idea better. 

(jk) Briliant and original costume idea! Wish I thought of it. kermit should totally be decayed and just talk our of kermit with your best kermit voice otherwise those retards will be like "OMG why does this zombie have kermit on his arm! Whose Jim Henson? Where's my Boyfriend?"


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

BRILLIANT!!! 

A friend of mine and I built Waldorf & Statler puppets for a convention this year. I may have to discuss the possibility of zombifying them with her. 

When you get it done, please post pics! Wanna see!


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

S and W are the two old curmudgeons in the balcony right? I know them.

I figured I'd do this since I'm as huge a Muppet fan as I am Halloween. Figured I'd mix the two, and since it's been 20 years since he died (In the fall, oddly enough). Not to mention I could do a good Kermit voice.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

creepy. I like that. I bet it would be tough to put this together. Deff wanna see pic!


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

So anyone have any puppet decaying ideas? I know for Henson to just do some standard issue zombie stuff (I might do the worm in the beard thing) with a few creative alterations.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Just had this idea, how about making Jim ( him self ) a muppet zombie. Then you'll have something to keep at the end. Like this, Angel Smiley Time


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

Alright so I think this early in the season, only the most hardcores are online so all I can offer you is decay ideas I've found for costumes and those include: shoe polish (skuff marks, black smudges, dirt etc) I spraypainted my ASH costume to simulate mud and stuff it looked pretty good as in dry mud stain on a shirt, You could also use that brown simulated stone spray from your local hardware store/walmart. Ripping and tearing (maybe in the stomach, maybe on the nose, one eye?), and if all else fails you can just bury kermit in your backyard until October) That's pretty much all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

peterose said:


> and if all else fails you can just bury kermit in your backyard until October


That was gonna be my suggestion. Same for the Henson clothes too.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I was thinking of putting some mud on him (I'll still use him as a regular puppet) and he's already a bit tattered (Converting a doll to a puppet can do that).

The clothes I'll do the extremes on. Same goes for make-up (Pale skin, dark rings around the eyes, a few "scars")


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

My wife's aunt used to work in Jim Henson's Creature Shop in Burbank, CA. In almost every wall portrait he is wearing a jacket (denimn i think) with Kermit's face on the back. The employees (then) had them as well. The company has changed hands several times since then, I wonder if you could pick one up on ebay? One of the original Kermits on display was wearing one with Jim Henson's face embroidered on the back.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

One pic I was going to model my costume after was either one where he posed with some of the Fraggle Rock puppets, wearing a suit jacket and a t-shirt (Miami Vice style, after all it was the 80's) or one where he wore a brown, fringed jacket with blue jeans.

I'll have to see if I can at least find a Kermit insignia to sew on the back of a blue jean jacket (I'd expect the official one would cost a pretty penny)


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Would love to see pictures when you get this done, I also am a huge huge Muppets fan. Back in the days when T.V actually had shows on that were worth watching.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I hear you, bro, and yes I will supply pics when I do get the outfit together.


----------



## raven1962 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you do the worm, use the one from Labyrinth...

Could look at doing Kermit with the head shaped into a frog-skull pattern... Full-on zombie like make-up? Do the skull outline in chalk and see where it goes...


----------

